# Video support



## GmorG McRoth (Aug 21, 2007)

Can I has *.mp4 support now?

http://www.kaourantin.net/2007/08/what-just-happened-to-video-on-web_20.html


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 22, 2007)

Does Flash CS3 support .mp4 importing?


----------



## GmorG McRoth (Aug 22, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Does Flash CS3 support .mp4 importing?



No idea, If I had to guess, I would say no. It's not the issue, you upload mp4 directly (since now it's supported by player), and it's being played back by central separate *.swf Based player. This is how video shearing services do it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 22, 2007)

Got Bandwidth?
Otherwise (Convert if needed) Import (In Flash), Embed and Export&Compress as a .swf (just make sure it's under 10mb for the Flash limit). I don't see why you're not allowed to do that already, I've done it a few times.


----------



## GmorG McRoth (Aug 22, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Got Bandwidth?
> Otherwise (Convert if needed) Import (In Flash), Embed and Export&Compress as a .swf (just make sure it's under 10mb for the Flash limit). I don't see why you're not allowed to do that already, I've done it a few times.



No, I don't have, this is the point. With h.264 I can have same quality at half the bit rate (or better depending on old type of flash video compression used). Right now I'm stuck with flv (wrapped in swf), for now I will keep going with it, but it would be nice if in future it would be possible to upgrade my videos.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 22, 2007)

GmorG McRoth said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hence why FA something something Videos Bandwidth talk.
In short, FA currently doesn't have the bandwidth for video really, and I don't see it becoming a YouTube soon in the distance.


----------



## GmorG McRoth (Aug 22, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> GmorG McRoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would actually help Bandwidth problems since users could upload videos at lower bit rate (size) than now (many SWF videos now, are often jpeg compressed streams or even PNG!). I'm far from suggesting changing FA into YouTube. Any real life videos should be forbidden to upload on FA, only user created animations (be it stop motion, or CG) could be allowed.

The one real problem is when users will start abusing it and try to sneak up some youtubesque videos, this will bring additional work load for moderators.


----------



## Growly (Aug 22, 2007)

I want .mov support... I have a lot of stop-motion animations that would be fun to upload.


----------



## Visimar (Aug 22, 2007)

No.

Just...no. We don't need another YouTube clone.


----------



## GmorG McRoth (Aug 22, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> I want .mov support... I have a lot of stop-motion animations that would be fun to upload.


mp4 is basically mov (apple used mp4 container as base to it's own mov container format), you can export to mp4 (h.264) from quick time. Though it's internal encoder is not of best quality.


			
				Visimar said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Just...no. We don't need another YouTube clone.



Yeah me too. I just want better quality for my animations.


----------



## Growly (Aug 26, 2007)

I dunno, don't you have to have the paid version of Quicktime to change formats of stuff? :/This is strictly a hobby, so I can't really afford to pay for expensive software (and I like Apple enough to not pirate its official software).


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 27, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> I want .mov support... I have a lot of stop-motion animations that would be fun to upload.


Run it through Flash. I do that and it's works fine.
1 2 3


----------



## Growly (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't have Flash.


----------

